# finrot?



## chknjetski (Nov 19, 2012)

Aquarium rookie here. Just got into guppies and trying to breed them. It is a really exciting hobby and I of course have a steep learning curve... So, on to my problem.

Can anyone help me with this poor fella? Is it finrot? I have a second male in there whose tail just split too but fortunately he is showing no sign of deterioration or discoloration yet. Both are very active and happy otherswise.

Thanks for taking a moment.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

It could be one of a few things.

Poor water conditions, new fish in the tank, fighting or fin nipping, poor feeding or overcrowding.

Ways to fix the above mentioned conditions. 

Water conditions, (High ammonia, nitrate, nitrite) fix with water changes.

New fish in the tank, fighting or fin nipping, Sometimes bright small fish with bright tails become a attraction for larger fish to go after. If this is the case you may have to find the culprit and separate them.

poor feeding - follow feeding directions on container of food you currently use or maybe even find another type of food that has better nutrition if you are following directions.

overcrowding - find new homes for a few of the fish. This falls under poor water conditions and fin nipping.

Hope this helps


----------



## chknjetski (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks for the response!

He and his buddy are new transplants to the tank (1 week or so). They both came with a little slit in the tail and they gradually became what you see above.

They are the only two in there so I am thinking a little time, along with the advice you gave, may heal. 

I'll post an update later!


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

my limited experience has shown me 1 main important factor is water quality, 1st i treat with melafix and pimafix together (one is fungal and other bacterial) and add the correct quantity of api aquarium salt for the quantity of water (makes a hell of a difference to fish attitude)


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Clean water is the best medicine. I usually don't recommend salt, but it can be good for guppies in soft water, for fish in high nitrite (like in a new tank), and against some illnesses. Salt is not a cure for finrot, but it may help. The important thing with salt is not to let the levels change too quickly, especially downward. If you add 1 tsp / 5 gallons, put that amount in your water change water, etc. 

In a new tank, ammonia and nitrite spikes are common. Read the cycling stickies and change water.


----------

